# صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب



## +مادونا+ (2 نوفمبر 2007)

صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب
هذه الصورة أحبائى التقطها سائح لمدينة القدس وبالأخص أحد شوارعها الذى توعد السيد المسيح أن يتجول فيه مع بطرس ويوحنا الحبيب ولكنه بعد التحميض فوجئ بهذه الصورة المعجزة فقد ظهر بها السيد المسيح هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 594x399 والحجم 25 كيلوبايت . 
المسيح وهو يتحدث إلى بطرس وفى الخلف يوحنا الحبيب


----------



## ashrafadel (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

شكرا +مادونا+ على الصوره ودى فعلا معجزه عظيمة


----------



## +مادونا+ (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

تسلم ع مرورك شرفت موضوعى


----------



## أسد (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

توعد بالتجول مع يوحنا و بطرس لكن من وراء الكل ؟ 
كما أن من الملاحظ ان الرب لم يلاحظ أنه قد صور !


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*



أسد قال:


> توعد بالتجول مع يوحنا و بطرس لكن من وراء الكل ؟
> كما أن من الملاحظ ان الرب لم يلاحظ أنه قد صور !



 يا اخى لقد نقلت لك رداً لك فى احدى الموضوعات 
  ألا يمكن احترام معتقدات الشخص ؟
و محبته رغم اختلافه ؟
أما لو أردت مناقشة الموضوع فافتح موضوعاً
شكرررررا لك


----------



## أسد (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

Dona Nabil 
أحترم معتقدك و أحترمه كل احترام
لكن هناك من يود السخرية من معتقدكم بهذه الصور فقط !
و معذرة


----------



## صوت الرب (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا


----------



## +مادونا+ (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

ميرسى ع مرورك صوت الرب


----------



## ra.mi62 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## +مادونا+ (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

تسلم ع مرورك


----------



## basimfayez (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

Thanks for that one​


----------



## +مادونا+ (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

مشكور ع مرورك


----------



## بنت الفادى (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

تسلم ايدك​


----------



## +مادونا+ (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

تسلمى ع مرورك


----------



## kajo (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

الصوره بجد حلوه جدا

ورائعه جدا

انا اول ماشوفتها حسيبت برهبه 

بس الصوره فعلا حلوه اوى

تسلم ايدك


----------



## +مادونا+ (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

طبعا الصوره جميله جداااااااااااا ميرسى ع مرورك كاجو


----------



## friendlove (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

*شكرا يا مادونا على الصورة 
ومجهودك الرائع ربنا يباركك 
ويبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## +مادونا+ (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

تسلمى ع مرورك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sit (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

ههههههههههه


----------



## +مادونا+ (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

ههههههههههه ايه شايف حاجه مضحكه؟


----------



## romanysamer (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

شكرا ************الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------

